# The difference between a "sporting tifle" and an "assault rifle"!



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Assault Rifle vs. Sporting Rifle - YouTube


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is none. Assault is a verb not a noun


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

But it is not a weapon. Assault is the result of an action not an item. An item can be used in an assault.
It is used in that way to insight fear to stir emotion, to misrepresent what it is.
AR does not stand for Assault Rifle never did.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty good video and explanation of the difference. I've long been an opponent of the term assault rifle even when talking amongst ourselves, it's a habit we need to break. The problem with the video that I see is that he's preaching to the choir, we need to get that information out to the general public. We all know that the AR is not an assault rifle, how do we get that info out to those that don't know??? Commercials could work if we could get the major networks to air them especially during primetime. Otherwise it's all strictly us trying to educate those that speak without knowing what they are talking about one at a time.

-Infidel


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

If someone shot up a school with a remington 700, no doubt the news would report it was an "assault rifle just like the police use"


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

One problem is manufacturers themselves 
Heckler & Koch :: Assault Rifles

The definition itself is problematic as well:
"any of various automatic or semiautomatic rifles with large capacity magazines designed for military use"

If it has a 100 round drum, folding stock, pistol grip, picatinny rails, scope, forward grip, painted black and looks like an AK/AR hybrid but wasnt designed for military use...would anyone not call it an assault rifle?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> If someone shot up a school with a remington 700, no doubt the news would report it was an "assault rifle just like the police use"


No I'm sure that would be classified as a military style sniper rifle. That present a much more ominous tone.

-Infidel


----------



## Frankazin (Feb 23, 2013)

The Term "Assault Rifle" is one that is completely made up to describe any gun that looks "Scary" to the Anti-Gunners. It is stupid because if you asked any of them what it is, there would be as many answers as questions asked. I sent around a letter to my circle of friends and also to every single New Mexico State Representative that showed a picture of a standard off-the-shelf Ruger 10-22. Under the picture I explained the rifle nomenclature and then said that it was an inexpensive entry-level rifle that was straightforward, dependable, accurate and used for hunting small game or for target practice. I then showed a photograph of a totally tricked-out 10-22 with EOTech Scope, bipod and quasi-military stock and forearm and then said this rifle is straightforward, dependable, accurate and is used to hunt small game or for target practice. WHY are you trying to outlaw this rifle? THEY are the very SAME rifle!...................and therein lies the rub. Assault Rifle are just SCARY!


----------

